# memory stick



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

If I save a downloaded movie to a memory stick, can I put that stick in the USB port on my tv and play the movie? I haven't tried it yet, I need to get a memory stick.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.bing.com/search?q=view+m...ive+to+TV&go=Submit&qs=ds&form=QBLH&scope=web


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

frank b said:


> I haven't tried it yet, I need to get a memory stick.


a dvd holds 4.7 gb of data, you will need at least an 8 gb memory stick to hold a movie.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

It’s all depends on the file type of the movie and if you tv can play that file type


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bungiex88 said:


> It’s all depends on the file type of the movie and if you tv can play that file type


Yes. I normally download films in .avi format, and they are typically about 700MB. But, of course, .avi is a compressed format. I can either watch the .avi on my laptop as I got it, or convert it for use in an ordinary DVD player with DVD Flick (a free DVD authoring application).

Some of the more advanced DVD players can handle computer formats like .avi, but most don't.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Nevada, I downloaded DVD Flick and it does not work on my computer. I use windows 8.1.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Nevada, I downloaded DVD Flick and it does not work on my computer. I use windows 8.1.


It works for all versions of windows. Maybe you have a 32-bit/64-bit mismatch. Try downloading a 32-bit version.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

When I downloaded the file and saved it, I double clicked the file folder and it opened up the folder but there was no exe. file. It did not ask to install the program. Here is the web site I went to.

http://www.dvdflick.net/download.php


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, I tried to download it again and it looks like I downloaded the wrong files the first time. It now has the setup icon on my computer. Will let you know what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Ok, I tried to download it again and it looks like I downloaded the wrong files the first time. It now has the setup icon on my computer. Will let you know what happens. Thanks again.


You probably downloaded the source, not the binary. But you're good now.

Hint: write using "best" quality to avoid skips.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Does it take a while to record a movie. It is encoding the video right now. It has been 55 minutes and it has only encoded 15%. Is this normal. The movie is 1:40 minutes long.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Does it take a while to record a movie. It is encoding the video right now. It has been 55 minutes and it has only encoded 15%. Is this normal. The movie is 1:40 minutes long.


Yes, the entire process is maybe 1 1/2 hours, depending on your computer's processor speed. As I said, select "best" quality for writing to avoid skips. But it takes a while.

By the way, use DVD-R blanks to be universally compatible with television DVD players. DVD+R blanks don't work in a lot of players.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok thanks. I am using DVD-R. At the speed it is going, it will take 5 hours. What about process priorty. What should it be on - normal, below normal, above normal. What does that mean. Can you change it while it is running?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Ok thanks. I am using DVD-R. At the speed it is going, it will take 5 hours. What about process priorty. What should it be on - normal, below normal, above normal. What does that mean. Can you change it while it is running?


My experience has been that MP4 files can take an extraordinary amount of time to encode. Avi files are much quicker and smaller to download. A typical movie in avi format will be around 700MB, while MP4's are usually in the range of 1.5GB to 3GB. I don't fool with MP4 files.

Process priority tells DVD Flick whether to process the movie first when you're doing other things. So if you're doing other things on the computer, like web browsing or email, then you might want to give DVD Flick less priority so your activities aren't slowed down.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, I am confused. After it went through the process & finalized the project, it did not record to the dvd. Did I miss something.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Ok, I am confused. After it went through the process & finalized the project, it did not record to the dvd. Did I miss something.


You have to check the box to burn the DVD. I also have it encode to an iso file so I can burn again if something went wrong, or if I want more than one copy.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1855684231122445



Deadly AR15 kills 2.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, It burned to the disc but the movie is a little off focus at times. The faces are not that clear. It took about 5 hours to burn to the disc..


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Ok, It burned to the disc but the movie is a little off focus at times. The faces are not that clear. It took about 5 hours to burn to the disc..


That's probably just the quality of the original MP4 being blown up to TV screen size.

Where I download movie files the audio & video quality is usually specified, either in the file description or by comments left by the community. Quality comments usually look like this:

A: 7
V: 9

Ratings are normally 1-10, with 1 being worst and 10 being best. "A" stands for audio quality and "V" stands for video quality.


----------

